

Kona released: Open source K3.2 [screencast] - kevinlawler
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmiq47E5N-w

======
chrisaycock
Now I'm waiting for screencast of sudoku:

[http://thesweeheng.wordpress.com/2008/11/30/more-sudoku-
solv...](http://thesweeheng.wordpress.com/2008/11/30/more-sudoku-solvers-in-k-
and-q/)

or game of life:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9xAKttWgP4>

------
jthiel
I use pari/gp to study number theory, and it seems like Kona could easily be
used to do the kinds of statistical analysis I need quickly and easily.
Awesome!

------
kguru
Why bother? Kx give away their latest version. Don't you have any original
ideas?

~~~
xkrebstarx
Ha! Tell that to the clang dudes too.

~~~
kguru
why?

~~~
xkrebstarx
Umm... because clang is being primed as a gcc/g++ replacement. Was that not
obvious? Lol.

~~~
kguru
kona is going to replace k3.2? LMFAO. Everyone has moved on from then dude,
like 2003. Was that not obvious? Lol.

~~~
xkrebstarx
Ha, tell that to the Fortran 77 dudes. There is a forest behind those trees.

~~~
kguru
that's just delusional! k was niche at best, took 10 years to get that far,
and was then dropped for the next generation. How many k programmers are there
worldwide? Big Dave said less than 10

~~~
xkrebstarx
Ha, like there are zillions of Fortran 77 programmers now. They still make
compilers that support it though. Go figure.

~~~
kguru
zillions - does that mean like 10? jobserve shows 4 jobs for fortran. A rude
awakening waits you my friend. God help anyone who trusts your business
acumen. Carnap was a great success too?

------
overkill28
Nice! anyone who's worked on wall street has seen how much people pay for K

~~~
kevinlawler
K is a great opportunity for anyone looking to work in finance and technology.
The programmers are in exceptionally high demand. This project will make it
easier to become proficient in K. Anyone looking to branch into this area now
has an interpreter and the corresponding source, which wasn't available
before.

~~~
deskamess
Looks clean and succinct. Is there a forum/google-group that one can join to
learn more about Kona?

~~~
chrisaycock
The company that originally made the "k" language (Kx Systems) has a Google
group:

<http://groups.google.com/group/personal-kdbplus>

That one is mostly for "q", a proprietary follow-up language.

There's also the "k idioms", which are always educational:

<http://kx.com/technical/contribs/eugene/kidioms.html>

------
spacebump
Very cool. This seems like quite a project.

